# Upper Colorado River Basin Water Forum - 11/2-3/16



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

This came across my radar this morning via HCN.

Upper Colorado River Basin Water Forum 
COMPLEX SYSTEMS IN FLUX: 
Changing Relationships between Water, People and the Environment​

Draft program here.

-AH


----------



## Fumble (May 23, 2013)

You had me at Stochastic Weather Generator


----------



## griz (Sep 19, 2005)

I thought this was going to be a new place for people to ask how to run Eye of the Needle at 817.2223697 cfs.

Or the other burning question of will it be too low for my Aire Puma at 1156.33378 cfs from Pumphouse to Rancho loaded with 218 lbs of gear and one 2 year old at 42lbs.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Fumble said:


> You had me at Stochastic Weather Generator


Yeah, that got me all wet too...


----------

